# Biken im Winter - Transalp - Routen, Betten?



## cappulino (7. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wir wollen Anfang nächsten Jahres eine einwöchige Alpentour machen, mit Spikes und ner Menge Schnee... Start und Ziel haben wir noch nicht festgelegt und der Zeitraum ist auch noch offen, sollte sich aber in den nächsten Wochen so langsam finden.

Zwei Fragen an Euch: 
1) Wie sind eure Erfahrungen, welche Routen und Highlights könnt ihr empfehlen, welche sollten gemieden werden?

2) Ist die Übernachtungssituation in den Wintermonaten angespannt, hohe Auslastung und starke Bettenkonkurrenz zu Skifahrern und Boardern spürbar?

Schneeweiße Grüße aus Thüringen


----------



## MTBMax (8. Dezember 2008)

Servus!

Zunächst zu 2):
Übernachtungen sollten kein Problem sein, wenn du nicht gerade an Weihnachten/Sylvester, Fasching oder Ostern unterwegs bist. Aber selbst dann kann man ja die üblesten Touri-Skizentren meiden.

Zu 1):
Ich habe sehr, sehr große Zweifel, ob du eine Strecke zusammenbekommst, die man zumindest in entfernterer Weise als Transalp bezeichnen kann, d.h. die auf der Karte nach einigermaßen zielorientiertet Routenwahl aussieht und ein paar Übergänge enthält. ...obwohl ich immer höchste Sympathie für so ausgefallene Ideen habe.

Ich fahre ja auch gerne im Winter MTB. Aber man braucht halt geräumte Strassen oder zumindest befahrene (Feld-)wege. Manche fahren ja auch bevorzugt auf Skipisten ab. Da könnte man sicher an der ein oder anderen Stelle was Nettes finden. Aber das wird nie zu einer zusammenhängenden Route.

Du könntest natürlich auf den offenen Verkehrsstrassen und Pässen fahren. Der Spassfaktor dürfte sich bei winterlichen Strassenverhältnissen in Grenzen halten... ...und gefährlich ist's auch.

Unter Umständen bin ich aber auch zu kritisch. Mal schau'n, wer hier Streckenteile vorschlagen kann.

Grüße,
Max

PS: Wie wär's mit Tourenski oder Schneeschuhen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (10. Dezember 2008)

Highlights wären Brennerpass, Reschenpass und Norbertshöhe.
Viel Spaß.
Vergiss deine Idee einfach.
Was unter Umständen sinnvoll ist, im Winter am Gardasee zu fahren. Da gibt es viele schöne klare Tage und in den niederen Lagen gibt es selten Schnee.
In den höheren Lagen kannst du dann mal ausprobieren, wie du mit dem MTB klarkommst.
Oder fahre am Wochenende mal nach Oberhof auf den Rennsteig. Da liegt genug Schnee und du kannst deine Überlegungen betreffs Wintertransalp sehr gut verifizieren.

Albi


----------



## MTBMax (10. Dezember 2008)

Zur Frage, ob überhaupt und unter welchen Voraussetzungen alpine Touren im Winter sinnvoll sind (z.B. Gardasee), kann ich nicht mehr viel beitragen. Ein Problem, das ich für alle Unternehmungen in diese Richtung noch sehe, ist natürlich das Wetter. Man investiert ordentlich Zeit und Geld für den Urlaub und ab 5 cm Neuschnee geht nix mehr. Und der kann nunmal überall fallen. Ich fahre, wenn ich über Weihnachten bei meinen Eltern bin, nach Möglichkeiten immer ein paar Runden durch's (hoffentlich) verschneite bayerische Oberland. Da kenn ich einige kleine Seitenstraßen und Feldwege, die von den Bauern auch im Winter benutzt werden, und daher geräumt bzw. festgefahren sind. Ein bisserl Neuschnee und man bleibt stecken.

Außerdem geht's mir beim Winter-Biken immer so, dass nach spätestens zwei bis drei Stunden trotz guter Kleidung, trotz der körperlichen Aktivität und trotz meiner einigermaßen ausgeprägten persönlichen Kälteresistenz die winterlichen Temperaturen bis auf die Haut durchkriechen. Ich glaube all zu lange sollten die täglichen Touren nicht dauern.

Bzgl. Winter-Transalp habe ich mal mit einem Kumpel a bisserl rumgesponnen, konkretere Realisierungsschritte haben wir aber nicht unternommen. Wir haben uns überlegt, ob man nicht mit auch pistentauglichen Tourenski (meine sind das ohne Probleme) losziehen kann und die Alpen durch-/überqueren. Allerdings wäre uns eine Überquerung ganz ohne technische Unterstützung zu wild, zu riskant, zu langwierig etc. Daher haben wir uns mal eine Strecke ausgedacht, die es erlauben würde einzelne Skigebiete zu verbinden. Hin und wieder wird dann aus dem Skigebiet-Pisteln für einen halben oder machmal auch ganzen Tag ausgestiegen, um auf den Tourenski gen nächstem Tal/Skigebiet zu wandern. Um die ein oder andere Bus-, Bahn-, Taxistrecke kommt man nicht rum. Das würden wir aber entspannt sehen. Die Vorstellung ist/war immer einen Tag in einem Skigebiet auf und neben der Piste zu fahren und dann weiterzuziehen. Die Kosten sind natürlich auch irgendwann zu bedenken.

Die Strecke war, glaube ich, Kleinwalsertal - Warth - Lech/Zürs - St. Anton - Galtür - Ischgl/Samnaun - Reschenpass - ... - Madonna di Campiglio.

Wäre sicher lustig...

Grüße,
Max


----------



## JJJ (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

so abwägig ist der Gedanke an einen Winteralpencross aber nicht.

Der Reiseveranstalter Bikealpin bietet in seinem neuen Katalog sogar geführte Touren zum Gardassee an.

Schau einfach mal auf die Homepage.

Es grüß der JJ


----------



## tintinMUC (10. Dezember 2008)

alles nur eine Frage des equipments ;-)







siehe auch click. Das Teil gibt es wirklich und funktioniert wohl auch ganz gut...


----------



## MTBMax (10. Dezember 2008)

JJJ schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> so abwägig ist der Gedanke an einen Winteralpencross aber nicht.
> 
> ...



Tatsächlich...

Hier der Link: http://www.bikealpin.de/?rubrik=2;tour=147


----------



## gloshabigur (10. Dezember 2008)

*
BikeAlpin:*
_Je nach Schneelage wollen wir auf geräumten Wanderwegen fahren, wenn dies nicht mögich ist weil der Schnee zu hoch liegt werden wir auf die Straße ausweichen. Eine exakte Festlegung der Route ist wegen der sich täglich ändernden Schnee- und Wegverhältnisse nicht möglich. Die Routenführung muss während der Tour, den aktuellen Verhältnissen angepasst werden. _

Wenn das Wetter nicht mitspielt, fährst Du halt nur auf den geräumten Landstraßen im Tal. Wichtigste Aussage ist aber, dass man sich sehr gut auskennen sollte um Alternativrouten zu finden, wenn es zugeschneit ist.


----------



## cappulino (10. Dezember 2008)

Namds allerseits! So langsam kommt doch Schwung in die Runde  ja die bikealpin-Variante ist uns gestern auch "in die Finger gekommen" ... also kurz gesagt: unmöglich isses nicht.  Schau mer mal, ins Kartenmaterial ... ist ja noch ein bissl hin. 

MfG


----------



## tiroler1973 (12. Dezember 2008)

Karte ist gut. Eigendlich gehts nur auf den Landstraßen und dort nur die größeren. Abgesehen davon, ersaufen die Südtiroler dieses Jahr im Schnee.


----------



## dertutnix (12. Dezember 2008)

wie transalbi schon schreibt: die via claudia kann funktionieren. alles andere ist wetterabhängig, und so schnell ist dann der klimawechsel dann doch noch nicht, als dass es gar keinen schnee mehr hat. was z.zt. auf der alpensüdseite abgeht, dürfte euer unternehmen zumindest für dieses gebiet auf die straße zwingen. 

ach ja: wird gerne vergessen: im winter hat's in folge des schnees auch gerne mal lawinen und schneebretter. hoffe, da habt ich auch erfahrungen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arnomtb (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
ich würde dir eher zu Tourenskiern als zum Bike raten. Und nach den letzten Schneefällen vielleicht sogar 2 Lawinensuchgeräte statt einem. Meiner Ansicht nach macht sowas überhaupt keinen Sinn, aber nichts ist unmöglich und ich wünsche dir viel Spass dabei.. Halt uns bitte auf dem Laufenden, interessiert mich auch!!!


----------



## Carsten (12. Dezember 2008)

ich fahre extrem viel im Schnee, bis zu 2500 km pro Winter. Allerdings im Mittelgebirge mit guten und von LKW´s etc. regelmäßig befahrenen und somit platt gewalzten Schotterwegen. Und wenn einer mal zu iost nimmt man halt den nächsten.Auch Trails machen einen heiden Spaß. Deren Verlauf muß man aber z.T. Blind kennen.
Lawinen gibt es keine. Straße vermeide ich zu 99%. Schon wegen dem Salz und all den unfähigen Autofahrern




Das geht in den Bergen natürlich nicht. Da kann es sein Du fährst 3 Stunden wo hoch, um dann zu merken, dass man nicht weiter kommt mit dem Bike.
Alpencross ja, aber nur mit Tourenski
Oder ein Auto im Tal mit ziehen und Tagestouren machen. Dann mit dem Auto Stecke machen. Das geht sicher


----------



## cappulino (13. Dezember 2008)

Carsten schrieb:


> Oder ein Auto im Tal mit ziehen und Tagestouren machen. Dann mit dem Auto Stecke machen. Das geht sicher



Hallo Carsten,

diese Option behalten wir uns natürlich offen... denn dann freut sich auch mein Quattro und wird nicht eifersüchtig auf das Bergfahrrad 

Viel Spaß bei den Winterspielen, in welcher Form auch immer!


----------



## franzam (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß nicht warum es unbedingt ne Transalp im Winter sein muß.

@ cappulino: Wieviel km bist Du im Winter schon im Mittelgebirge oder den Vor/alpen gefahren? 

1. wirst Du bergauf schwitzen wie ein S...
2. bergab wird man,  wenns überhaupt flott fahrbar ist, leicht auskühlen.
Wenns bergab nicht ideal ist, bringt man auch nur Schritttempo und schwitzt genauso. 

Tagesleistung auf Wegen mit Schnee würd ich nicht mehr wie 50km rechnen.

Mach mal momentan eine Tagestour im Erz- oder Fichtelgebirge und überleg es Dir anschließend nochmal.


----------



## Carsten (13. Dezember 2008)

schwitzen? frieren?
Wohl die falschen Klamotten?
Aber Tagesleistung 50 km ist realistisch, vorausgesetzt man findet hoch geräumte Wege.


----------



## powderJO (13. Dezember 2008)

Ich denke schon, dass unter optimalen Bedingungen eine Winter-Transalp machbar wäre. ich selbst habe auch schon länger mit dem gedanken gespielt und mich tierisch geärgert, als ich jetzt die kommerzielle variante gesehen habe. 
auf die idee sind wir gekommen, als wir im winter an der heidelberger hütte waren. es war januar, die sonne schien, der weg bis zur heidelberger wäre problemlos fahrbar gewesen. über den fimbapass gab es eine gut plattgetretene spur der unzähligen skitourengeher. ich bin mir sicher, dass es an diesem tag gegangen wäre sogar den pass per bike zu bezwingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (13. Dezember 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> ... gab es eine gut plattgetretene spur der unzähligen skitourengeher...



werden dann sicher eure neuen fans werden!

wenn ihr die philosophie vom andi heckmair habt, dann mag es noch angehen. schneeschuhe auf den rucksack oder eben andersrum rad auf den rucksack. evtl stellt man nachher fest, war eine schöne wanderung, das rad hat halt gestört, aber das sind erfahrungen, die wohl jeder machen muss/will/soll.

@ carsten: falsche kleidung? ähnlich wie beim skitourengehen schwitzt man beim hochgehen, warum sich die cleveren oben umziehen. ich denke nicht, dass die meisten falsche klamotten haben. evtl liegt es an den abfahrtsmetern. 

und für die idee sprech ich jetzt mal die empfehlung einer besonderen erwähnung im ibc aus. immer wieder erstaunlich, dass die wirklich dümmsten ideen eine diskussion nach sich ziehen, die sie wahrlich nicht verdienen. 
auf der anderen seite wird damit vll die winterzeit ja überbrückt...


----------



## franzam (14. Dezember 2008)

Carsten schrieb:


> schwitzen? frieren?
> Wohl die falschen Klamotten?
> Aber Tagesleistung 50 km ist realistisch, vorausgesetzt man findet hoch geräumte Wege.



ich will Dir ja sicher nicht Deine Erfahrung absprechen. Auch bin ich ein Freund Deiner TA-Seiten, und wenn Du bergauf nicht schwitzt und nicht ein paar Klamotten zum Umziehen brauchst, freut mich das für Dich.

Ich habe leider auf einen Anstieg mit mehrerern hundert Hms fast immer das Unterhemd durchgeschwitzt-> also oben wechseln. Bei 2-4 Anstiegen am Tag muß ich also (zumindest im Winter) genügend Sachen zum Wechseln dabei haben.Auf den kurzen Abfahrten zwischendurch trocknet ja  auch nichts
Aber das ist wie gesagt meine Erfahrung, ja und es ist bei mir egal ob ich richtige oder falsche Klamotten habe, auch ob Wolle oder HiTec.


----------



## Carsten (14. Dezember 2008)

klar schwitzt man, aber mit der richtigen Unterwäsche hat man keine Probleme mehr damit. Das wechseln kann man sich meist sparen.
Wichtig ist vor allem bergauf so wenig wie gerade noch möglich anzuziehen. Dann ist man bergab nicht ganz so nass.

Ich stell mir gerade was ganz anders vor: man kommt nach einem völlig sinnfreien Tag im Tiefschnee mit dem Bike in einem Skiort an und erfährt, dass es keine freien Betten mehr gibt. Der nächste Ort ist 20 km weit weg...


----------



## franzam (14. Dezember 2008)

Carsten schrieb:


> Ich stell mir gerade was ganz anders vor: man kommt nach einem völlig sinnfreien Tag im Tiefschnee mit dem Bike in einem Skiort an und erfährt, dass es keine freien Betten mehr gibt. Der nächste Ort ist 20 km weit weg...



ja, ich würde das ganze auch als sinnfrei betiteln, vor allem wenn man schon mal erlebt hat wieviel Schnee in sehr kurzer Zeit fallen kann. Wenn man sich dann selbst über Forstwege und Nebenstraßen nur schiebend und tragend (und ohne Schneeschuhe) stundenlang zu bewohnten Gebiet durchkämmpfen muß. Da können 10 km sehr sehr lange werden.
Und ne WinterTA auf der Straße zu fahren ist ja mehr als hirnrissig


----------



## tiroler1973 (14. Dezember 2008)

franzam schrieb:


> Und ne WinterTA auf der Straße zu fahren ist ja mehr als hirnrissig



Da kommst dann gut gesalzen an.


----------



## franzam (14. Dezember 2008)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Da kommst dann gut gesalzen an.



...dann noch in den Rauch hängen und schon hat man gute Kaminwurzn


----------



## trhaflhow (14. Dezember 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> über den fimbapass gab es eine gut plattgetretene spur der unzähligen skitourengeher. .



ich würde aufpassen, dass du dann keine skistockspitze im hintern hast.

aber über den fimbapass stört man keine skitourengeher, die gehen zum fimberpass


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (14. Dezember 2008)

Carsten schrieb:


> ich fahre extrem viel im Schnee, bis zu 2500 km pro Winter.


neugierige Detailfrage: Fahrten daheim auch immer mit Bärentatzen-Pedalen und Wanderstiefeln?

(Meine Wanderstiefel waren heute bei -4°C und gefrorenem Matsch genau das Richtige)

Thomas


----------



## franzam (14. Dezember 2008)

bei Trainingsfahrten auf Forstwegen nehm ich Klickies mit Winterschuhen (Gaerne)
auf Trails, bei denen man doch ab und zu absteigen muß nehm ich lieber Bärentatzen und Wanderschuhe. Da hat man keine Probleme mit Eis in den Cleats, bzw. mit dem Einklicken.


----------



## flo72 (15. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

nun melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort. Habe ja schließlich Winterbergradelerfahrung ;-)
Die Idee einer Mehrtagestour im Winter finde ich sehr interessant. Aber einen Winteralpencross halte ich für abwegig. Mit den Rad dürfte man im Winter nur auf den großen Straßen über die Alpen kommen. Ich glaube nicht, dass das Spaß macht.
Einige Almwege sind zwar mit Spikes gut befahrbar, wenn es mehrere Tage nicht geschneit hat. Aber die gehen halt nur zur Alm und dann ist Schluss. Und schneien tut's ja auch nicht nach Termin. Wenn man solche perfekten Bedingungen wie im Bild vorfinden will, muss man richtig Glück haben. Das gibt's nur ein paar mal im Jahr. Drum bin ich im Winter meist im hügeligen Voralpenland unterwegs. Selbst dort muss ich im Winter regelmäßig passen oder abbrechen, weil es einfach nix geht.


Gruß
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob.68 (15. Dezember 2008)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> neugierige Detailfrage: Fahrten daheim auch immer mit Bärentatzen-Pedalen und Wanderstiefeln?
> 
> (Meine Wanderstiefel waren heute bei -4°C und gefrorenem Matsch genau das Richtige)
> 
> Thomas


 
Nachdem ich mittlerweile jede erdenkliche Kombination aus Radschuhen, Pedalen, Spezialsocken und Schuhheizungen im Winter durch habe, sieht genau so meine beste Lösung aus: Plattformpedal und die fetten Meindel-Berg-Treter mit Schafswolleinlage. Sieht zwar ein bischen gewöhnungsbedürftig mit engen Bike-Klamotten aus, aber dafür habe ich zum ersten Mal richtig warme Füße im Winter. Und wenn ich mit Spikes auf vereisten Rodelbahnen oder Forts-Pisten unterwegs bin, habe ich auch direkt das passende Schuhwerk dafür an.

Die Frage mit dem Winter-AC halte ich auch für vollkommen sinnfrei.


----------



## powderJO (15. Dezember 2008)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ich würde aufpassen, dass du dann keine skistockspitze im hintern hast.



glaube ich nicht. skitourengeher sind eigentlich relativ entspannt. 



trhaflhow schrieb:


> aber über den fimbapass stört man keine skitourengeher, die gehen zum fimberpass



es gibt beide schreibweisen, aber ich glaube sogar, dass fimbapass die ursprüngliche ist.


----------



## Carsten (15. Dezember 2008)

habe Gearne Polar Schuhe. Totaler Fehlkauf. Klettverschlüsse gehen dauernd auf, Sohle ungeeignet, nicht wirklich warm. Einiger Vorteil: bei Nässe halbwegs spritzwasserdicht.

Wenn es mehr Schnee gibt nur mit Bergstiefeln. Gescheite Sohle, keine vereiste Cleats, wärmer, Wasserdicht und mann anständig laufen.
Leider vereisen Flats bei Matschschnee (vor allem wenn Luft unter 0°C) auch.


----------



## trhaflhow (15. Dezember 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> glaube ich nicht. skitourengeher sind eigentlich relativ entspannt.
> 
> .




ups do worscht no net im allgai

auf hochdeutsch: wenn du diesen eindruck gewonnen hast warst du wohl noch nie in den allgäuer bergen zum skitourengehen unterwegs.


----------



## franzam (15. Dezember 2008)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ups do worscht no net im allgai
> 
> auf hochdeutsch: wenn du diesen eindruck gewonnen hast warst du wohl noch nie in den allgäuer bergen zum skitourengehen unterwegs.



jo jo, die All geier....


----------



## powderJO (15. Dezember 2008)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ups do worscht no net im allgai
> 
> auf hochdeutsch: wenn du diesen eindruck gewonnen hast warst du wohl noch nie in den allgäuer bergen zum skitourengehen unterwegs.



danke für die übersetzung. unentspannt weden skitourengeher doch erst, wenns um die abfahrt geht. wenn mir einer die powderline versaut, werde ich auch garstig. aber beim aufsteigen ist es mir schon wurscht, wer da noch alles in der spur läuft oder fährt. oder seid ihr im allgäu noch schlimmer als hier die nordic walker im sommer...


----------



## cebe (15. Dezember 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> ... aber beim aufsteigen ist es mir schon wurscht, wer da noch alles in der spur läuft oder fährt. ...



Das ist gar nicht wurscht      
Eine Skitourenspur gehört denen, die sie gemacht haben, nämlich den Skitourengehern. Schneeschuhe gehören in die Stockspur oder sollen sich eine eigene Spur machen und einem Biker würde ich sehr wohl sagen, dass er sich aus der Spur schleichen soll.
Wenn mein Ärger besonder groß wäre, könnte sogar ein Skistock zum Einsatz kommen  
In einer kaputten Spur zu gehen ist nämlich gar nicht nett.


----------



## powderJO (15. Dezember 2008)

trails gehören denen, die sie gemacht haben, nämlich den wanderen. wenn das dein ernst ist, was du schreibst, bist du einer der musterbeispiele für den verständnisvollen und toleranten umgang mit anderen naturnutzern. was machst du wenn's neuschnee hat und dir noch keiner die spur gelegt hat? zu hause sitzen und heulen?  gut, dass ich bisher nur auf andere getroffen bin, die dass alles wesentlich lockerer sehen als du...


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. Dezember 2008)

cebe schrieb:


> In einer kaputten Spur zu gehen ist nämlich gar nicht nett.



Sell isch mia wurscht.(Das ist mir egal.)

Wer wird denn so kleinlich sein? Für Bergtiere und Konditionstiger sehe ich darin eine Herausforderung und der Trainingseffekt ist auch größer. Das Erlebnis bleibt aber das Gleiche und darauf kommt es an. Berg heil! 

Die meisten Schitourenstrecken fallen für so ein Unternehmen eh draus. Der Tourengeher will den Gipfel - der Mountainbiker will nur über den Gebirgszug und dazu muss er nicht über den Gipfel. Mit Schneeschuhen kann er sein Radl schon tragen und alleine der Gedanke daran, dass jemand so was machen will ist eigentlich köstlich. Wenn ich auf einer Schitour einen MTB-ler treffen würde, gäbe es mächt Aplaus. Die Idee mit dem MTB im Winter auf verschneiten Wegen über die Alpen ist so herrlich krank. Wenn man Glück hat, kommt man gerade recht zu einer Fackelwanderung. Welche Drogen muss man hierzu nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (15. Dezember 2008)

fackel? dafür hat man heute eine lupine oder ähnliches. tropft auch nicht so (habe da so einschneidende erlebnisse aus den ersten skikindergartentagen bei fackelabfahrten gemacht). ansonsten: kranke ideen haben auch immer etwas faszinierendes.


----------



## tiroler1973 (15. Dezember 2008)

powderJO schrieb:


> fackel?



Schon mal was von romantischen Fackelwanderungen gehört? Wird ganz besonders gerne von Touristen wahr genommen. Deine Megabeams auf der MTB-Steuereinheit haben mit Romantik nichts zu tun. Pulverschneekanone.


----------



## cappulino (4. Januar 2009)

hallo allerseits und alles gute fürs neue jahr!

die tour wurde über die freien tage festgelegt, wir fahren die klassische route von garmisch-partenkirchen über landeck, meran, bozen nach riva. pünktlich als aufwärmung gibts bei uns 15 cm neuschnee zum warmfahren  so dass auch klamottentechnisch alles unter den entsprechenden bedingungen erprobt werden kann... allzeit gute fahrt bei was immer ihr dieses jahr so alles unternehmt!

mfg aus thüringen


----------



## Carsten (4. Januar 2009)

wann geht´s los? Bin gespannt wie weit Ihr kommt (Teerfrei!)


----------



## cappulino (4. Januar 2009)

Carsten schrieb:


> wann geht´s los? Bin gespannt wie weit Ihr kommt (Teerfrei!)



Hallo Carsten,

in der letzten Januarwoche und am 1.2.09 wollen wir unsere Rückkehr in der heimischen Badewanne feiern!  ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## trhaflhow (4. Januar 2009)

ich wette , wenn ihr überhaupt ankommen wollt, auf einer teeranteil von 90%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spenglerextrem (4. Januar 2009)

http://www.mdr.de/wetter/thueringen/

Und ? Wart ihr heute schon beim Trainieren ?
Nicht mit Langlaufski, sondern natürlich mit dem MTB !


----------



## PaulG (5. Januar 2009)

Viel Spass Cappulino! Leg die breitest mögliche Reifen drauf 
Es gibt dazu auch noch 45mm breite Felgen (700 g. Snow Cats).
Ein WinteralpenX würde ich auch mal gern machen.
Bis jetzt Islandtour im Schnee (März/April) und Kyrgizstan/China/Tibet mit Schnee (April/Mai), also alles Frühling

Überigens gibt es seit 1987 schon einer Winterbiketour in Alaska:
Iditarod Trail Invitational (vorher Iditabike)
http://www.alaskaultrasport.com/alaska_ultra_home_page.html
http://www.alaskaultrasport.com/tours_trips/winter_training_camps.htm
http://www.iditarodtrailinvitational.blogspot.com/
http://www.sonic.net/~ckelly/Seekay/iditabike.htm

Etwas über winterbiking:
http://www.bikemagic.com/news/article/mps/uan/6725
http://www.icebike.org/Default.htm
http://www.icebike.org/Equipment/rims.htm
http://www.allweathersports.com/winter/snowcats.html


----------



## Carsten (5. Januar 2009)

bezweifle dass diese Reifenbreite bei dem  Gepäck schon vor dem Einsinken bewahrt


----------



## cappulino (6. Januar 2009)

coole links @PaulG


----------



## grothauu (6. Januar 2009)

Carsten schrieb:


> bezweifle dass diese Reifenbreite bei dem  Gepäck schon vor dem Einsinken bewahrt



Vielleicht bringen sie noch andere Vorteile? Die professionellen Anbieter in den oben angebenen Links (Alaska Touren) haben die gleichen Breitreifen:
http://www.alaskaultrasport.com/tours_trips/winter_training_camps.htm
Uli


----------



## grothauu (6. Januar 2009)

Cappulino: dir wünsche ich alles Gute. Die Welt lebt von den besonderen Vorhaben, die zunächst "überflüssig" scheinen. Und mal sehen, ob wir in 10 Jahren unterstützt von der Klimaerwärmung  alle im Winter unterwegs sind, auf solchen 3,7 Inch Reifen. Vor 20 Jahren als die ersten MTBler per Rad über die Alpen gestartet sind, haben die Wanderer sicher ähnlich zweifelnde Sprüche vom Stapel gelassen...  wobei mir schon klar ist, dass die Analogie hier etwas hinkt.
Uli


----------



## cappulino (30. Januar 2009)

Halli Hallo!

Ja wir haben es getan und es war besser als erwartet!  

Schade nur, dass wir im Reschensee nicht baden konnten


----------



## powderJO (30. Januar 2009)

cool. freue mich schon auf den bericht, den es hoffentlich geben wird.


----------



## grothauu (31. Januar 2009)

Super Leistung. Ich habe beim Einheizen meines Specksteinofens mal an euch gedacht ;-).
Schreib uns noch was zu euren Erfahrungen.

Uli


----------



## PaulG (31. Januar 2009)

Bin gespannt auf deinen Reisebericht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blender (8. Februar 2009)

hallo cappulino,
tolle geschichte die ihr da gemacht habt, wird es dazu auch nen genaueren bericht geben???
genaue strecke, wieviel teer ihr unter den stollen gehabt habt, wieviel km und höhenmeter ihr gemacht habt tag/gesamt usw. würde mich und bestimmt ein paar andere interessieren!!!


----------



## cappulino (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hier noch 2 Bilder und ein Video, Bericht folgt morgen ...

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/1002

MfG aus Thüringen


----------



## cappulino (15. Februar 2009)

Nabend und Hallo zusammen,

es wird Zeit noch ein paar Worte zum letzten Winterurlaub zu verlieren... einige warten schon sehnsüchtig, danke für eure Geduld! Kilometer- und Höhenangaben kann ich keine machen, fahre ohne Messtechnik.

Freitag 23.01.09: nach über 6 h Autofahrt aufgrund zweier Schneefallgebiete, Ankunft in Oberau und Übernachtung im Hotel zur Post

Samstag 24.01.09: Start in Garmisch-Partenkirchen, Wetter sonnig, Außentemperatur um Null Grad, auf verschneiten Radwegen nach Ehrwald. Nach dem dichten Gedrängel (Urlaubsreiseverkehr) am Fernpass folgt eine frostige Abfahrt ins Tal - die Tunnelkette haben wir wohl in der Karte übersehen?!  Ankunft in Imst, Übernachtung gegenüber vom Hotel Hirschen in großem Appartement.

Sonntag 25.01.09: Frühstücksbuffet im Hotel Hirschen, Abstecher in die Rosengartenschlucht. Auf dem Inntal-Radweg gings nach Landeck und anschließend über Prutz und Ried nach Tösens, die Rad- und Wanderwege waren gut geräumt, so dass wir fast ohne Asphalt fahren konnten  Übernachtung im Gasthof Wilder Mann, auf dieser Etappe ist das Video entstanden.

Montag 26.01.09: der Drei-Länder-Tag bescherte uns bei eiskaltem Gegenwind einige Schiebepassagen aufgrund von Schneeverwehungen. Über Pfunds fuhren wir auf Asphalt nach Martina in die Schweiz  bergab mussten wir ganz ordentlich reintreten (2 bar waren 2 zu wenig) um nicht stehen zu bleiben. Bei mir ist das Mundstück vom Camelbak-Isolierschlauch ab und an eingefroren. Kurzes Aufwärmen in der Tankstelle und über 10 Kehren ging es die Norbertshöhe hoch nach Nauders in Österreich, über den Reschenpass nach Italien der Sonne entgegen. Den Radweg auf dem Reschensee kann man sicher auch nicht alle Jahre benutzen? Bei Sonnenuntergang kamen wir in Burgeis an, wo wir im Hotel Plavina einkehrten um am Abend mit einem super Menü im Mohren verwöhnt zu werden. Ich habe an diesem Tag meinen Speicher leer gefahren und verbrauchte unter anderem 3 Riegel, da die einzige warme Mahlzeit am Reschenpass aus Apfelstrudel bestand  die Küche hatte schon zu. Normalerweise sind die Riegel bei mir nur äußerste Reserve und kein Hauptnahrungsmittel  im Winter gelten halt andere Regeln. Dafür war das Abendessen um so leckerer, DANKE Familie Theiner!

Dienstag 27.01.09: Die heutige Flachetappe führte über Glurns, Schluderns, Laas, Naturns durch die Apfelplantagen entlang der Etsch nach Meran, wo es auch noch nicht ganz schneefrei war. Fast alle Hotels die wir angefuhren, haben erst wieder ab 1. März offen, im Graf von Meran fanden wir aber eine Bleibe. Hier war es schon deutlich milder als an den Tagen zuvor.

Mittwoch 28.01.09: Heute war wieder eine Langetappe angesagt, über Bozen ging es mit 4 bar Luftdruck und großem Kettenblatt fast schneefrei nach Trento.

Auf den traditionellen Routen gings dann weiter... 

Donnerstag 29.01.09: Trento  Passo Bordala  Riva del Garda

Freitag 30.01.09: Riva und Umgebung, + 15 °C

Samstag 31.01.09: Riva  Rovereto und anschließend per Bahn über den Brenner nach Innsbruck und Nürnberg 

Fazit: es war eine geniale Tour, das Wetter war optimal und bis auf mein zwickendes Knie gab es keine Risiken und Nebenwirkungen ... ob wir es nochmal tun? Wer weiß, ausschließen wollen wir es nicht?! 

Wir wünschen euch ebenso viel Spaß auf euren Touren! FD & MF


----------



## cappulino (16. Februar 2009)

kleiner Nachtrag: bis Italien 50 % Schnee  und 50 % Asphalt


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (16. Februar 2009)

Ihr seit schon ein wenig krank, oder? 

Aber Respekt. War mal was anderes. 

Und im nächsten Sommer gehts mit Tourenski über die Almwiesen?


----------



## cappulino (17. Februar 2009)

MiketheBikeWW schrieb:


> Ihr seit schon ein wenig krank, oder?
> 
> Aber Respekt. War mal was anderes.
> 
> Und im nächsten Sommer gehts mit Tourenski über die Almwiesen?



Hallo Mike,

zur ersten Frage: Wir sind TOPFIT und GESUND sonst könnten und würden wir diesen Sport nicht auch im Winter betreiben  Ich war erst am Sonntag wieder unterwegs, geniiiaaaal! Da wir keine Tourenski haben und diese auch nicht extra kaufen wollen, werden wir wohl unserem Lieblingshobby auf zwei Rädern nachgehen  und die Welt bereisen.

Alles Gute auf all deinen Reisen!

Michael


----------



## Grabenfuß (17. Februar 2009)

Bei solchen Bedingungen werden eben vermeintlich leichte AC hart. Tolle Leistung.

Tip: um das Zufrieren des Camel-Schlauches zu vermeiden, trage ich das Ende immer unter meiner Jacke.


----------



## cappulino (11. März 2009)

Hallo Winterbiker!

Sicher hat der eine oder andere den Artikel zur Winter-Transalp schon gelesen  ich habe herzhaft über die eine oder andere Textpassage gelacht. Ein paar Sachen möchte ich kommentieren bzgl. Erfahrungssammlung 

-	dass kein anderer Biker in den Alpen unterwegs war  naja unsere Spuren hat Hugo Stiegler dann doch gesehen Reifenspuren hatte ich schon mal gesehen und mich gewundert, was für Verrückte fahren denn hier noch? IHR ward das. [Email-Kontakt]
-	Schuhwerk: Wanderstiefel Meindl + Sealskin Socken + Schafswoll-Socken + Funktionssocken = keine weiß-lila Zehen 
-	Pedale: Plattformpedale weil Clickies die Wärme in der Schuhsohle ableiten
-	Die warme Mahlzeit zum Mittag war für uns Pflicht, auch um bewusst eine Pause zum aufwärmen und für Klamottenwechsel zu haben.
-	Thermoskanne haben wir keine mitgenommen, Camelbak (warme Befüllung) und regelmäßig trinken
-	Meckis Bar hat wohl sams- und sonntags im Winter immer geschlossen bissl eher anreisen lohnt! 

Wie auch immer viel Spaß und gutes Gelingen wenn IHR auch mal eine außergewöhnliche Tour fahrt! 

MfG


----------



## Mike Rosoft (27. Juni 2009)

Hi Cappulio,

mir stellen sich da noch 2 Fragen:
Wie habt ihr eure ganzen Klamotten und eure Ausrüstung über die Berge geschaukelt ?
Seid ihr auf gut Glück am Abend in die Hotels oder erfolgten die Buchungen schon vor dem Abenteuer ?

Viele Grüße und H(elm)ut ab . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cappulino (27. Juni 2009)

Hi!

Im Unterschied zur üblichen Sommer-Transalp fährt man in der kalten Jahreszeit mit dem Hauptanteil der Klamotten am Körper. Im Rucksack 30 L sind die Wechselklamotten die nicht wesentlich viel mehr sind als auch im Sommer. Und so viel zusätzliche Ausrüstung gab es auch nicht, da wir Mittag in Wirtschaften gemacht haben und abends im Hotel/Pension übernachtet haben. Wir haben zwar die Strecke geplant, aber die Übernachtungsorte bis auf Burgeis wurden nach Tagesform und Verlauf eher spontan gewählt - großartig suchen mussten wir nie. Über die üblichen Trails von einem Gipfelkreuz zum anderen waren aufgrund der Schneemenge unfahrbar, also sind wir dort lang wo es wenigstens mit Schieben ging.

MfG aus Thüringen


----------

